# Aspirin



## Monkey (Jul 4, 2012)

My obs prescribed me aspirin yesterday, 75mg to be taken once a day from 12w to delivery. Apparently it's normal practice here if you've got T1 or T2, to help prevent high BP issues.

Normal for you? Curious to know - I've not, in 20y of diagnosis and a pregnancy, had any BP probs so was a bit surprised by the blanket prescribing.


----------



## BabyBelle (Jul 4, 2012)

Yup, I got the blanket treatment at 10 weeks too. I did point out I've actually been treated for low bp in the past but was told to take it anyway. 
I also passed out with low bp last week - was still told to carry on regardless.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 4, 2012)

I didn't know aspirin was supposed to help with BP, I always though it was to stop your blood clotting


----------



## trophywench (Jul 7, 2012)

And I thought they'd stopped blanket prescribing it to diabetics (NB not preg ones, I have no idea about that) because the risk of stomach bleeding seemed greater than any marginal benefit.

OTOH a lot of women - D or not - have higher BP when preg and for us there's a definite connection re BP and eyes and kidneys - so sounds like a fairly reasonable idea.  There again - if you already have eye probs, would you really want to thin your blood?  I dunno is the short answer cos I have no experience of retinopathy either.

For interest Monkey, where is 'here' ?


----------



## hyper-Suze (Jul 7, 2012)

heya, 

I saw obstetric woman at 7wks and she said I would do a swapsy for folic acid for aspirin, also for the same reasons given to you and I am over in Telford so it must be the norm! 

I am seeing her again this week so I am guessing that is when I will be given my prescription!


----------



## trophywench (Jul 7, 2012)

So I guess that's the something new I've learned to day then LOL

Plus I assume, it must be OK re retinopathy as Suze is taking it!


----------



## Monkey (Jul 9, 2012)

That's interesting, Suze - we can be aspirin addicts together then! How're you doing now?

trophywench, I'm in Birmingham - under Heartlands, so Birmingham East & North.


----------



## mmackay20040 (Jul 9, 2012)

I've been prescribed 75mg of aspirin to take daily too but was told it was due to pre-eclampsia last time, not my diabetes?


----------



## trophywench (Jul 9, 2012)

Well I'm not so very far away ... and Heartlands does have a really good reputation both diabetes and baby wise.  And even dibetic pregnancy wise.  My mate moved care from here to heartlands (she had moved in the interim but at first didn't want to change hospitals but then told she'd have to go to UHCW instead of Geo Eliot, she thought she may as well move to Hearlands anyway.

Within a month she had a pump (at 32 weeks) and hasn't looked back since ....  her little girl is about 3 now and they're hoping to make her a sibling soon ......


----------



## Monkey (Jul 10, 2012)

trophywench said:


> Well I'm not so very far away ... and Heartlands does have a really good reputation both diabetes and baby wise.  And even dibetic pregnancy wise.  My mate moved care from here to heartlands (she had moved in the interim but at first didn't want to change hospitals but then told she'd have to go to UHCW instead of Geo Eliot, she thought she may as well move to Hearlands anyway.
> 
> Within a month she had a pump (at 32 weeks) and hasn't looked back since ....  her little girl is about 3 now and they're hoping to make her a sibling soon ......



Ah, I didn't know you were a local! I've been really impressed with Heartlands - C was born there, altho I only managed to transfer my care in early pregnancy. 

They're very pro pre-conception care, and have been brilliant pump wise so far. We'll see what happens after this week's CGM, anyway!


----------



## trophywench (Jul 10, 2012)

My profile duly amended - Bed(w)orth.


----------



## hyper-Suze (Jul 14, 2012)

Yeay, aspirin are overfilling my med cupboard! 
Doc said to wait until my dating scan this week and if then start on them.
I am a bit nervous as my dad started (admittedly self diagnosed) on an aspirin a day and this is how all his problems started until he passed away 6mths on. I know the reasons I am on them are for COMPLETELY different reasons but it is still making me and my mum rather nervous!

I'm doing ok thanks Monkey, I've been getting some heartburn already which hasn't been fun and my tummy has gotten a little harder and the fatty podge I did have around my belly button has moved upwards so I presume its my uterus moving the fat out the way!!! Sickness still a problem but at least I'm not worrying about it being food poisioning now! LOL! What a muppet!
BG's are excellent and my HBA has come down again, albeit only a few to 6.1 from 6.3 but its in the right direction! Phew!
Had a really bad hypo on thurs where o/h rang for paramedics. Once I'd gained my senses I was in a panic I'd hurt the baby. I hadn't passed out so the medics and the doctor(on the phone) weren't concerned I'd done damage!!

How are you doing? Have you had your dating scan yet? from the comments between you and TW, I think I now want to join your clinic if they've got a good rep! My clinics 'claim' to have the lowest c-sect rate in the country but the proof is yet to be witnessed, in my case anyway!


----------



## Monkey (Jul 16, 2012)

hyper-Suze said:


> Yeay, aspirin are overfilling my med cupboard!
> Doc said to wait until my dating scan this week and if then start on them.
> I am a bit nervous as my dad started (admittedly self diagnosed) on an aspirin a day and this is how all his problems started until he passed away 6mths on. I know the reasons I am on them are for COMPLETELY different reasons but it is still making me and my mum rather nervous!
> 
> ...



Weirdly, they only gave me a script for 28 days worth and said it's up to my gp to sort the rest - then when I collected them from the hospital pharmacy, they're flipping dispersible aspirin! No chance. I'm off out today to buy some I can swallow. I can see your worry tho - my consultant seemed to think I was odd for questioning why I needed them.

All sounds good - sorry you're stil not feeling great, but hooray for the start of a bump! I'm struggling to conceal my tummy now, so will be pleased to make the news public. 

Can't remember how far apart we are in dates, but I'm 12+0 today and actually feeling a bit better. Have thnakfully not been sick much at all, but have had constant nausea instead - the last few days have been better. I've had a dating scan, was done at 10 weeks, but have an appointment at 13+1 for nuchal screening, if we want it. They've also booked my 20w scan (at 18w, with the fetal med team), plus 28 and 32w ones too, eek.

I'm fairly sure the risk of hypos to the baby is really minimal (I want to say non-existant, but that can't be quite right) - altho not at all nice for you. Hope you're feeling ok now.

I don't know about c-sec rates (and tbh, C was an emergency c-sec after induction, so I'm anticipating an elective section this time) but the care does seem pretty good - altho I've got nothing to compare it to. I'm just waiting to hear when they want me to go in and discuss my CGMS results from last week. 

Essay over. When's your dating scan, this week?


----------

